# A young male in NEWPORT BEACH shelter



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone looking for a young male? http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=14436474


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

"Anyone looking for a young male?" 

Well yes, but I need to trade in an old one though...Oh! You meant a young male dog! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, he's a sweet one, and I'm sure he won't languish very long in the shelter.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Aug 19 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819725


> "Anyone looking for a young male?"
> 
> Well yes, but I need to trade in an old one though...Oh! You meant a young male dog! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, he's a sweet one, and I'm sure he won't languish very long in the shelter.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley:I guess I haven't learned how rowdy this group can be. :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033: good one. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Aug 20 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819988


> :HistericalSmiley: I guess I haven't learned how rowdy this group can be. :HistericalSmiley: :aktion033: good one. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



It was too good to leave it alone - I just couldn't resist! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, we'll even settle for old males. :smrofl:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I live right down the street from the shelter and just called to see if I could pick him up -

He's been adopted :wub: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I live right down the street from the shelter and just called to see if I could pick him up -

He's been adopted :wub: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Aug 20 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820070


> I live right down the street from the shelter and just called to see if I could pick him up -
> 
> He's been adopted :wub: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


Oh, I am so happy he has been adopted. Thanks for checking. I had a feeling he would not last long. If I could get another, I would have been right down there to get him.


----------

